# Genie monthly charge after install



## pbody (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm an existing DirecTV customer thinking about switching to Genie....after negotiating the install, what are the monthly charges for the Genie and Genie Mini's?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Genie and clients have the same fee per month as the other boxes.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Do you already have HD and DVR if not then your price will go up $23 for HD($10), DVR($7) and Whole home($3) fee. The price for each client is not different than any other receiver $6.00 per each room.


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

All depends on your current setup. All comments presume you know that equipment charges are in addition to the programming package. If you have a HD-DVR and Whole Home service (with advanced receiver charges), then you won't see a change other than adding $6/mth for each additional receiver beyond what you have now. If you have 1 standard receiver, then you're upgrading to the top of the line setup. Some customers have a HD-DVR but no whole home service, so the additional charge would be approx $3/mth.

For the Genie, expect a flat rate of $25/mth for Advanced Receiver service (includes HD, DVR and whole home service), plus $6/mth for each addtional Genie Mini or HD receiver. As you know, the Genie has 5 tuners built-in, and 3 can be used to stream live tv to Genie Minis (with 2 tuners remaining for the Genie itself). Some customers qualify for $10/mth discount when subscribed to email/paperless billing and Auto Bill Pay..however, that depends on your account history and may NOT be available.

Hope this helps!

-=K=-

**Edit: there is no flat $7/mth DVR fee as mentioned in the above post. In the past, standard DVR service was $7/mth, but that has changed to $10/mth. The Genie is a HD-DVR, with more tuners and more capability. The HD-DVR (including Genie) advanced receiver fee is $25/mth, unless you have previously negotiated some kind of additional discount.


----------



## pbody (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is exactly what I needed to know.

Looks like I will just wait until I get a few more tvs placed around the house like I have planned then get a deal negotiated and install with the new Genie set-up/devices.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

west99999 said:


> Do you already have HD and DVR if not then your price will go up $23 for HD($10), DVR($7) and Whole home($3) fee.


This math does not add up&#8230;. :nono2:


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

peds48 said:


> This math does not add up&#8230;. :nono2:


HAHA DVR is $10 not $7 which equals the $23. I don't get a bill so pricing is not my expertise.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

kaminar said:


> The HD-DVR (including Genie) advanced receiver fee is $25/mth, unless you have previously negotiated some kind of additional discount.


Current customers automatically get a $2 discount so it would be $23/month. New customers need to pay the full $25.

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Current customers automatically get a $2 discount so it would be $23/month. New customers need to pay the full $25.
> 
> - Merg


It's still outrageous. $23 for ONE RECEIVER even if you don't have whole-home PLUS the programming package!!

I wonder if DISH gouges customers the same for a HOPPER?


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> It's still outrageous. $23 for ONE RECEIVER even if you don't have whole-home PLUS the programming package!!
> 
> I wonder if DISH gouges customers the same for a HOPPER?


$23 isn't the cost of the receiver, it's all of the services. That would seem pretty expensive for someone who only has 1 tv, but what about people with 7 tv's? Only being charges HD, DVR and whole home services once on the bill, instead of per receiver, becomes rather cheap.


----------

